# Ein Mountainbike würdiges Rennen -> Malmedy



## M.E.C.Hammer (25. Juni 2007)

So hier kommt nun mein Bericht vom Rennen in Malmedy. Tja wo fangen wir an? Wieso bin ich auf die Idee gekommen bin in Belgien ein Rennen zu fahren? Ganz einfach mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, dass dort noch echte Mountainbike-Strecken angeboten werden und auch die Organisation top sein soll. Tja und nach dem hier die Strecken immer anspruchsloser werden, zu dem aber die Startgelder steigen, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen mal ein Rennen in Belgien auszuprobieren und mich selber davon zu überzeugen.
Nun bin ich dann auf der Suche nach einem passenden Rennen auf den RAID DES HAUTES FAGNES in Malmedy gestoßen.
Also habe ich mich dann vorsorglich erstmal für die 65 km Runde angemeldet. Wie sich später rausstellen sollte die einzig richtige Entscheidung.
Der Tag des Rennens rückte näher und mit zunehmender Besorgnis habe ich die Wettervorhersage beobachtet. Es war die ganze Woche vorher starke Gewitter angekündigt, doch genau am Wettkampftag sollte dann eine Wetterbesserung eintretten. Nur war eins schon klar, die Strecke würde matschig werden. Am morgen des Renntages ging dann um 5:30 Uhr der Wecker. Raus aus dem Bett, schnell frisch gemacht und ab ins Auto, was ich natürlich am Vorabend schon komplett fertig gepackt vorm Haus stehen hatte. Während der 2-stündigen Fahrt habe ich dann in Ruhe gefrühstückt.
In Malmedy angekommen kam dann auch schon die Sonne zwischen den Wolken hervor. Der riesige Parkplatz war gut ausgeschildert und dort eingetroffen ist mir dann auch direkt checky über den Weg gefahren. Der mir dann schon direkt mitteilte, dass er bereits mit jemandem gesprochen hatte, der die ersten 15 km der Strecke Tags zuvor noch abgefahren sei und sie wohl extrem schlammig wäre. Na toll dachte ich mir, dass kann ja was geben. Dann bin ich direkt zur Anmeldung. Keine Schlange, kein Warten, nix! In weniger als 3 Minuten hatte ich meine Startunterlagen samt Startergeschenk. Die Startnummer war übrigens nur ganz klein, da mein Name groß drauf stand. Fand ich schon sehr nett.
Nach dem ich mich einwenig eingefahren habe bin ich dann in die Startaufstellung, wo ich auch prompt ein Teammitglied getroffen habe. Pünktlich um 9:30 Uhr war der Start und die 1250 Starter der beiden unterschiedlichen Strecken gingen auf die Piste. Die Strecke war zwar voll, aber es gab keinen Stau. An den ersten Anstiegen habe ich auch gleich einige Plätze gut machen können. Tja und dann kam die erste Schlammwüste. Fahren war hier kaum noch bis gar nicht mehr möglich und so blieb nur absteigen und durch den Morast laufen. War schon ein tolles Gefühl direkt nach wenigen km knöcheltief im Schlamm zu stecken.
Zum Glück sollte dieses extrem schlammige Stück das einzige bleiben, wo man durchschieben musste.
Nun kam auch der erste richtige Downhill. Es war aber leider noch zu viel los und so kam man nur langsam voran. Der Fahrer vor mir wusste nicht ob er fahren oder laufen sollte. Entschied sich fürs Laufen, um sich dann direkt in der Abfahrt um zu entscheiden und wieder aufzusteigen. Das war natürlich großes Kino in einem schmalen, rutschigen und steilem Singeltrail. Der Fahrer hinter mir fuhren mir mittlerweile schon in die Karre. Nach dem nächsten recht steilem und wurzligem Anstieg sollte sich das Feld dann allerdings etwas lichten. Die Strecke ging nun überwiegend auf extrem wurzligen Singeltrails bergauf wie bergab und verlangte selbst in den Flachstücken alles. Die kurzen Schotterpassagen waren dann selbst bergan eine Erholung. Denn sie waren auch landschaftlich sehr reizvoll, da direkt nebenher der Bach den man vorher durchqueren musste hinab strömte. Ich habe irgendwann aufgehört zu zählen, durch wie viele Bäche es gegangen ist, aber es waren einige und alle waren arschkalt.
Ab km 30 habe ich dann schon vom Ziel geträumt und mir nur noch gedacht ankommen ist alles. Die Strecke hatte einem bis hierhin schon einiges abverlangt. Zu dem habe ich einfach auf Grund des technischen Anspruchs zu wenig getrunken und gegessen. Man musste halt immer konzentriert sein. So war ich dann froh, als die erste Verpflegungsstelle kam. Dort habe ich mir dann auch mal etwas mehr Zeit genommen und bin nicht gleich in Panik weiter. Ich dachte nur, wenn das gleiche noch mal kommt, was ich schon hinter mir habe, dann brauchst du noch jedes Korn, was du hast. So war es dann auch. Die Abfahrten wurden immer steiler und die Anstiege leider auch. Ein Anstieg war so steil, dass konnte man schon nicht mehr als Schieben bezeichnen, das war schon fast die Abteilung Klettern.
So bei km 45 hat mich dann das Führungsmotorrad der 105er Runde überholt und wie der spätere Sieger berghoch an mir vorbei geflogen ist, da habe ich nur gedacht ich bin im falschen Film. Kurz zur Erklärung, die Große Runde hat zusätzlich noch weitere Schleifen eingebaut gehabt und somit war ich zwischenzeitlich vor den Startern der großen Runde. Habe kurz später auch mein Teammitglied auf der Strecke wieder getroffen und wir sind etwa 2 km zusammen gefahren, dann musste ich ihn ziehen lassen.
Ab km 55 merkte ich schließlich, das ich kurz vor einem Krampf in der rechten Wade war und auch mein Nacken und Rücken machten sich langsam bemerkbar. Ich wollte jetzt nur noch ankommen. 2 km vor dem Ziel hat es mich dann aber noch erwischt. Die letzte Abfahrt und mit Abstand nicht die schwierigste, rutsche ich auf seitlich im Hang rausschauenden Wurzeln aus und mache den Sittig. Da kam dann auch der Krampf in der Wade, denn ich bis dato noch unterdrücken konnte. Völlig erschöpft habe ich mich dann wieder auf meinen Hobel gesetzt und die letzten beiden km bis ins Ziel abgestrampelt.
Nach unglaubliche harten 4:36:21 Stunden kam ich dann als 80. von knapp 600 Startern auf der 65 km Runde ins Ziel. Völlig verdreckt und fertig, aber sehr zufrieden habe ich erstmal Luft geschnappt. Im Ziel wurde der Transport direkt entfernt und die unglaublichen 2  Pfand hat man direkt in die Hand gedrückt bekommen. Da ist Service und so soll es laufen. Dann erstmal zum Bikewaschplatz. Auch dieser war super gemacht. 10 Abspritzplätze mit stabilen Fahrradständern ausgerüstet und zu allem Überfluss kam aus den Schläuchen auch noch ordentlich Wasser. Habe mich dann auch gleich selber einwenige gereinigt, da ich keinen Nerv hatte mit dem Pendelbus zu den Duschen zu fahren. Habe dann schnell das Fahrrad verladen und mich umgezogen um dann noch eine Wuggie mit Thomas, meinem Teammember, der 8 min vor mir im Ziel war einzuwerfen.
Zu Hause angekommen habe ich nur noch mein Bike in die Ecke gestellt. Die Waschmaschine angestellt und mich aufs Sofa gehauen. Der Muskelkater am nächsten Tag beschränkte sich hauptsächlich auf den Rücken. Schwachstelle erkannt, also abstellen.
Was bleibt sind tolle Erinnerungen an ein super Event und die Vorfreude auf mein nächstes Rennen in Belgien Ende August.

Hier die Seite vom Rennen in Malmedy und hier die Seite vom Rennen in Houffalize am 26. August.


----------



## janosch- (25. Juni 2007)

Wow, richtig klasse Bilder in der Galerie.

http://www.rdhf.be/pictures/2007/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (26. Juni 2007)

WOW Stefan,

klasse Bericht. Änder noch "Transport" gegen "Transponder" und es ist perfekt ;-)

Hast Du so gelitten ..... Schade das ich so lange nach Dir ins Ziel kam, hätte ich gerne gesehen & dann hätten wir zusammen "ausleiden" können.
Für mich war der Spass nach 6h8min auf der 105er Runde vorbei. Ganz ordentliche Platzierung (übrigends 519 Starter auf der 105er Runde & 98 Ausfälle. Rund 1/5 hat abgebrochen, oder abgekürzt  ist ne Menge) & ne herrliche Plackerei. Freue mich schon auf Houffalize & überlege ob ich nicht noch einen Mara in der Nähe dazwischen schieben soll .....

 Hier gibt es noch mehr Fotos, wegen der in diesem Jahr sehr kleinen Startnummern aber leider nicht danach sortiert.
Mich hats anscheinend nur einmal von hinten erwischt: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 der einzige Depp der da noch fährt  (weiß-rotes Trikot).

Von dem ersten Schlammstück welches zu laufen war habe ich garnix mitbekommen. War wohl früh genug durch als es noch fahrbar war.
edit *stirnklatsch* doch, jetzt weiß ich was Du meinst, war nach ~ 1h der letzte Abschnitt einer flachen Abfahrt gelle ? Extrem tiefe Spurrillen die sich zu mehreren kleineren Seen zusammengefunden haben & der rest lehmig pampiger Boden ... ?

Gemault hat es mich auch einmal, witzigerweise erst nach einer recht schwierigen Stelle in einer Abfahrt auf die ich mich doll konzentrierte. Diese Stelle geschafft & ca. 3 meter dahinter gegen nen kleinen Baumstumpf gefahren & schon lag ich  Soon typischer unaufmerksamkeitsumfaller eben.

Mein shit weißes Trikot ist nach nun 2 Wäschen noch immer nicht wieder ganz sauber. Glaube da muß ich mal mit scharfem Zeug dranne gehen.... bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (27. Juni 2007)

Ja die Stelle meinte ich. Vielleicht klappt es ja in Houffalize mit dem gemeinsamen Ausklang nach dem Rennen. Freue mich auch schon drauf. Überlege aber immer noch, welche Strecke ich nun fahren soll 60 km oder 90 km.

Hier gibt es noch weitere Fotos vom Rennen. Irgendwo hatte ich auch ein Video gesehen. Da ist doch tatsächlich einer das gesamte Rennen mit Helmkamera gefahren. Finde es nur leider gerade nicht mehr.

Ah hier findet man das Video.


----------



## Racer09 (27. Juni 2007)

Netter Bericht, hatte schonmal von dem Malmedymarathon gehört, Strecke soll ordentlich sein. Nur dafür ist Belgien ja bekannt, dort sind die meißten Marathonstrecken um einiges heftiger als unsere deut. CC-Strecken und von den belgischen CC-Strecken brauchen wir erst garnicht reden. Zur Info, kommenden Sonntag 1.7.07 ist in St.Vith (Belgien) www.rsv.be der nächste Lauf der EBBT, sehr schöne Strecke, absolute Empfehlung und gute Eingewöhnung für das Rennen ne Woche später 8.7.07 in Malmedy www.users.skynet.be/mmt . Das aus meiner Sicht, das Rennen des Jahres ist, was deartig hartes  ist mir bei nem CC Rennen selten unter die Räder gekommen und ne deartige Stimmung an der Strecke sucht absolut seines gleichen. Da ist bei jedem kleinen Rennen, im letzten Kaff dierkt Volksfeststimmung, da hat der Radsport nen ganz anderen Stellenwert wie hier, ist fast Volkssport No1. Unterm Strich, kann Malmedy CC nur empfehelen, das sollte sich jeder mal angetan haben, um die Meßlatte zu kennen  

Fährt evtl sonst noch wer hier aus dem Forum außer mir noch jemand bei einem dieser Rennen? Diesen Sonntag steht bei mir auch noch in den Sternen, aber sollte die Gesundheit bis dahin wieder mitspielen, wovon ich ausgehe, werd ich mir das antun


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (27. Juni 2007)

Na das CC-Rennen in Malmedy hört sich ja wirklich nett an, aber leider kann ich an dem Wochenende nicht schade.


----------



## checky (29. Juni 2007)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:


> Ah hier findet man das Video.



gähn

Der Ansatz ist ja klasse, leider sieht man nur die paar erholsamen Strecken. 
Warscheinlich hat die ja doch sehr große & schwere Kamera auf den Trails extrem rumgewackelt, dass keine gescheiten Aufnahmen dabei raus kamen.
Schade, gibt ein völlig falsches Bild von der Strecke wieder.


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (29. Juni 2007)

checky schrieb:


> gähn
> 
> Der Ansatz ist ja klasse, leider sieht man nur die paar erholsamen Strecken.
> Warscheinlich hat die ja doch sehr große & schwere Kamera auf den Trails extrem rumgewackelt, dass keine gescheiten Aufnahmen dabei raus kamen.
> Schade, gibt ein völlig falsches Bild von der Strecke wieder.



Ja das denke ich. Man merkt ja so schon an einigen Stellen, wie sehr es wackelt. Auf den richtig geilen Stellen wird man dann wohl nix mehr erkennen, oder einem wird :kotz: 
Aber hast du mal gesehen, wer das Video gedreht hat? Der gute man ist 62 Jahre alt, hält zwischen durch an um Filmchen zu drehen und kommt dann nur 9 min nach mir als 105. ins Ziel. Respekt!


----------



## checky (2. Juli 2007)

na er ist ja doppelt so alt wie Du, dann hat der sicher auch doppelt so viel & lange & hart trainiert !!! 

Ich glaube auf so einer Strecke würde es sich mit sooner kleinen Lipstickcam, irgendwo am Rahmen angekettet gut machen. Dann dürfte man auch die ganzen technischen Abschnitte einigermaßen ordentlich rüberbringen.


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (2. Juli 2007)

checky schrieb:


> na er ist ja doppelt so alt wie Du, dann hat der sicher auch doppelt so viel & lange & hart trainiert !!!
> 
> Ich glaube auf so einer Strecke würde es sich mit sooner kleinen Lipstickcam, irgendwo am Rahmen angekettet gut machen. Dann dürfte man auch die ganzen technischen Abschnitte einigermaßen ordentlich rüberbringen.



Ah, also dann hast du damit ja deinen Auftrag für Houffalize gerade selbst formuliert!


----------



## Racer09 (6. Juli 2007)

So, das warmfahren in St. Vith letzte Woche verlief schonmal akzeptabel, Platz 8 Herren Elite trotz Platten. Und nun steht am Sonntag der große Tag an ... Malmedy ich komme (super geile Strecke). Fährt denn sonst noch wer von euch? Denke ja mal das ich wieder mit Sven Nys, Meierhaege, Brentjens, van Dooren, Flugsand und co am Start stehe (in Malmedy ist immer ein Topstarterfeld in der Herrenklasse, fast ein kleiner Worldcup). Wie gut das die es immer so gemütlich angehen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (9. Juli 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> So, das warmfahren in St. Vith letzte Woche verlief schonmal akzeptabel, Platz 8 Herren Elite trotz Platten. Und nun steht am Sonntag der große Tag an ... Malmedy ich komme (super geile Strecke). Fährt denn sonst noch wer von euch? Denke ja mal das ich wieder mit Sven Nys, Meierhaege, Brentjens, van Dooren, Flugsand und co am Start stehe (in Malmedy ist immer ein Topstarterfeld in der Herrenklasse, fast ein kleiner Worldcup). Wie gut das die es immer so gemütlich angehen lassen



Na dann berichte mal! Bin schon gespannt, wie es dir ergangen ist.


----------



## Racer09 (9. Juli 2007)

Hi, habs dann doch nochmal heil überlebt. Strecke war nochmals heftiger im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr, zudem noch schlammig und vom Starterfeld her wars auch top besetzt (Meierhaeghe, Nyes, Bas Peters und Co und ca 160 weitere Herren Elitefahrer). Wir mussten 4 Runden + Startloop fahren (1Runde=7,7km u. ca 400hm:kotz: ), mußte zum Glück nur 3+Startloop fahren da Meierhaege mich zum Glück überrundet hat, nach 2 std hat ich den Kuchen aber sowas von auf, da ging nix mehr. Aber mal zurück zur Strecke, außer dem Startzielbereich und nem Teil des ersten Anstiegs(Asphalt) bestand die Strecke malwieder ausschließlich aus Singeltrail (bis auf ca 300m Schotterweg), schön mit Wurzeln gespickt und ordentlich Gefälle. So ansich war die Strecke einigermaßen trocken nur die netten Abfahrten (oder sollte ich lieber Abhänge sagen)war recht schmierig, matschig. Da war eine Abfahrt drin, ca 80-100hm gerade mördersteil, Matsch, Wurzeln und Zuschaermassen. Sowas hab ich noch nirgends gesehen, was da abging war der Hammer. Die Rampe war derart steil und schmierig, selbst wenn man voll gerbremst hat ist man immer schneller geworden, wenn man einmal reingefahren ist, gabs nurnoch 2 Optionen unten auf dem Rad ankommen, oder vor seinem eigenen Rad unten ankommen. Bis auf die letzte Runde hab ichs auch immer fahrenderweise geschafft, nur in der letzten hat sich mein Vordermann genau vor mir gemault, so war mein Schicksal besiegelt... Seemannsköpper incl Gesichtsbremssung. Bin dann noch zu Ende gefahren und 44er der Herrenelite geworden. Was natürlich auch mal Hammer ist, das der Meierhaeghe als top Weltcuppro auch nur nen 16er Schnitt gefahren ist, spricht klar für die Schwierigkeit der Strecke. Für alle die nicht dabei waren, Ihr habt echt was verpasst, super hart, aber hat Spaß gemacht und war ein geiles Training für die Deutsche am 22.7.07.


----------



## Bi Ba Bo (10. Juli 2007)

In Houffalize bin ich auf jedenfall dabei .


----------



## Tomek (11. Juli 2007)

hallo
überlege in houffalize auch zu starten!kann mir jemand sagen wie dort die strecke ist!ich meine jetzt fahrtechnisch genauso mörderisch?ist vielleicht auch die worldcupstrecke mit eingebaut?
gruß tomek


----------



## Bi Ba Bo (14. Juli 2007)

Hi . 
Habe hier en Link über die Strecken gefunden .

http://www.houffamarathon.be/website2/INFObijstart2006.pdf


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Juni 2008)

Sooo, Sonntag isses ja dieses Jahr soweit 
Ich hab da net so die große Erfahrung, kann es eigentlich sein dass bei Gewitter so nen Marathon abgeblasen wird ?! Weil laut Wetterbericht solls so werden, auch wenn so ne mehrtägige Vorhersage ja immer mit vorsicht zu genießen ist! Also wir reden net nur von paar schauern  Bisher hatte ich immer Glück und das wetter hat mitgespielt sodass sich die Frage nie gestellt hat 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (19. Juni 2008)

mmmh....soll ich hin fahren und auf gut glück noch versuchen einen startplatz zu ergattern, oder nicht? wie technisch ist die strecke?


----------



## jon348 (19. Juni 2008)

Die Strecke ist sehr technisch! Recht viele Trails! Für Lizenzfahrer gibt es dieses Jahr nen Extra Startblock...war im Vorjahr noch nicht so...und dann hats für die "schnellen" Nachmelder etwas Stau auf den Trails gegeben...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Juni 2008)

also ich hab mich auch noch net angemeldet... laut homepage ist das kein problem mit nachmelden am renntag und sind noch genug startplätze frei! nunja und mit dem technisch ... das ist ne gute frage  anscheinend schon ganz schön weil wenn man sich die ergebnisse aus dem letzten jahr anguckt für die 65km dann kommt die mitte des feldes bei ca. 5std30min in ziel! ich denke den rückschluss daraus, dass es anspruchsvoll ist kann man ruhig ziehen 
also nichts wie hin!

hab gerad ma geguckt... 1200 voranmeldungen und die startnummern gehen ja bis 2000... und einen von den 800 restplätzen zu bekommen ist wohl schaffbar


----------



## jon348 (23. Juni 2008)

Also das war ein Hammer Mountainbike Rennen!!! Wir sind gestern das erste Mal mitgefahren, auf der 65km Strecke/1700hm.
Schon lange nicht mehr so eine geile Strecke gefahren....nur supertechnische Trails gespickt mit dicken Steinchen und immer schön rutschig! und das über 65 km (bzw. 95 oder 115km)...so was an Wegen findet man selbst auf den technischsten CC Strecken in Deutschland nicht! Also wer mal was anderes erleben will in Bezug auf Fahrtechnik, der soll sich mal den coolen Marathon in Malmedy reinziehen!
Ansonsten war die Orga, Parkmöglichkeiten, etc, auch alles sehr gut organisiert. Insgesamt sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## redbyte (24. Juni 2008)

Unser Team war gestern mit drei Leuten am Start, wir haben uns direkt für die 115 km Strecke angemeldet. Oh Mann, wenn wir vorher gewusst hätten, was die wahnsinnigen Belgier da für eine Strecke zusammengestellt haben. 

Wie soll man das beschreiben? Ich würde sagen: 115 km Cross Country

oder auch: unfassbar brutal schön! 

Nach 90 km Schlamm, glitschigen Steinen, nassen Wurzeln (ok, ein paar waren trocken  ), wenn man schon so richtig fertig ist, kommen nochmal 25 km nur heftige Anstiege und Abfahrten, jede einzelne heftiger als das härteste, was man so aus den Sauerland-Marathons kennt. Keine 'wir rollen mal die letzten km über Waldautobahn bergab'-Passagen, nix, gar nix, nada, niente, ein Klopper nach dem anderen, die Belgier kennen einfach keine Gnade.

Wo bekommt man in Malmedy zuerst Krämpfe? - Im Trizeps. 

Malmedy ist die Definition eines Mountainbike-Rennens.


----------



## MieMaMeise (24. Juni 2008)

Wir waren am Sonntag auch mit 3 Leuten am Start. Habe zu diesem hammer Ereignis auch mal unsere Erfahrungen etwas ausgeführt.


----------



## Tommy B. (24. Juni 2008)

Sehr schöner Bericht !!

Kann mich den vorigen Beiträgen nur anschliessen, einfach genial die ganze Veranstaltung !!

Vielleicht als Ergänzung: Am 1.Mai fand/findet ein weiterer seeehr schöner Marathon statt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=333406&highlight=waimes ( hyperlink einfügen ging gerade nicht .... )

"les cimes de waimes" - Waimes ist ein Nachbarort von Malmedy, ca. 10km entfernt. Strecke absolut vergleichbar, technisch z.t. noch anspruchsvoller. Wer den rdhf mochte, wird sicher auch in Waimes seinen Spaß haben 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## East-B-iker (24. Juni 2008)

Ich war auch am Start der 65km Strecke.
Die letzten 13km war ich dermassen platt, da lief nicht mehr viel...
Aber war auf jeden Fall ne geile Strecke, 2009 bin ich wieder dabei!

Anbei noch 2 TV Reportagen über den Marathon:

1) BRF TV (Sendung Blickpunkt vom 23/06): die letzten 5 Minuten: BRF Blickpunkt

2) Televesdre (Reportage auf Französich)
Televesdre


----------



## Garvin (24. Juni 2008)

Jaja, belgische Rennen sind eben immer eine Reise wert... Fons Moore (in Belgien bekannt wie ein bunter Hund) war natürlich auch mit dabei und hat während des Rennens fleißig mit der Helmkamera gefilmt:
http://www.fonsmtb.be/
(Videos kommen noch)

Ciao,
Garvin


----------



## Der Yeti (24. Juni 2008)

Stefan, lebst Du noch? 
Wie ist's gelaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ko5tik (24. Juni 2008)

Ich musste leider  anch 20 km mit putten Gabel aufgeben. 
( Lies sich aber  wieder reparieren )


----------

